# What Respirator for HVLP Lacquer



## Novicebuilder (Feb 3, 2018)

I am new to spraying HVLP Lacquer to finish my woodworking projects. I currently spray only outdoors but would still like to get some protection. What are you guys using? I was thinking one like this?

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07D3X5RM9/ref=emc_b_5_i


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

That one says it protects against organic vapors, so it should be good to go. I usually use a 3M 6200with organic vapor cartridges or a North 770 with the same type of filters. It's more important that it fit correctly than what brand you use.


----------



## ArtMann (Mar 1, 2016)

I have the mask you linked to and I have used the 3M mask in the past. I found it to be more comfortable and easier to see around than the 3M product. I also had trouble getting the filter cartridges to stay attached on the 3M.


----------

